# For the Halibut II



## Goldwing




----------



## denner

👮‍♀️👮‍♂️?


----------



## denner

Biden received
80,,000,000,000 votes?


----------



## Usafammo3

denner said:


> Biden received
> 80,,000,000,000 votes?


Yes. The man who didn't leave his basement and can barely speak in complete sentences got more votes than B.O. While I certainly don't like what B.O. did, I will admit he was probably the most popular president in recent history and was a very persuasive, charismatic speaker....and Biden got more votes....ok.


----------



## Goldwing

Usafammo3 said:


> While I certainly don't like what B.O. did, I will admit he was probably the most popular president in recent history and was a very persuasive, charismatic speaker....and Biden got more votes....ok.


B.O. is still calling the tune that the band is playing. Skunk scent hangs for quite a while in D.C.


----------



## Goldwing




----------



## pic

Usafammo3 said:


> Yes. The man who didn't leave his basement and can barely speak in complete sentences got more votes than B.O. While I certainly don't like what B.O. did, I will admit he was probably the most popular president in recent history and was a very persuasive, charismatic speaker....and Biden got more votes....ok.


What am I missing here ? 
What are we talking about ? Lol
80 billion votes ?
The world population is less then 10 % of 80 billion.


----------



## Usafammo3

pic said:


> What am I missing here ?
> What are we talking about ? Lol
> 80 billion votes ?
> The world population is less then 10 % of 80 billion.


While I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to tell us Biden got 80 billion votes, I meant 80 million (80,000,000). I got carried away typing commas and zeros.


----------



## Goldwing

Trump Delivers Vaccines, Biden Claims Credit


The new president's first major address was full of plagiarism and falsehoods.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Usafammo3

Off subject but I'm sure not taking the "vaccine". I love how the definition of "vaccine" was just changed to include experimental biological agents. I guess big brother got tired of people pointing out the fact that there are no covid vaccines. "And the meaning of all words will be changed".. Opinion: The Biggest COVID-19 Vaccine Skeptics? Frontline Health Care Workers


----------



## Steve M1911A1

"Trump Delivers Vaccines, Biden Claims Credit":
Yes, Trump arranged for the COVID vaccines to be designed, made, and FDA approved.
But, typical of Trumpian half-way, half-assed behavior, what Trump did _not_ do was to arrange for vaccine distribution.
(Biden didn't do that either, of course.)


----------



## Usafammo3

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Trump Delivers Vaccines, Biden Claims Credit":
> Yes, Trump arranged for the COVID vaccines to be designed, made, and FDA approved.
> But, typical of Trumpian half-way behavior, what Trump did _not_ do was to arrange for vaccine distribution.
> (Biden didn't either, of course.)


I'm thankful he did those things. I believe that if not for operation warp speed, we'd be looking at 6 more years of lockdowns and a "vaccine" being released right about the time our economy was totally collapsing and the communists were putting the final nail in the coffin America was about to be buried in.


----------



## Goldwing

Democrats' Numbers Gambit With Illegal Aliens


Biden wants a high number of illegals for the political power, so he's downplaying and blame-shifting the current border crisis.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Usafammo3

Goldwing said:


> Democrats' Numbers Gambit With Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> Biden wants a high number of illegals for the political power, so he's downplaying and blame-shifting the current border crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> patriotpost.us


They aren't criminals or illegal aliens, they are future Democrat voters. They will help to further the dems goal of having ignorant, impoverished citizens who can be easily manipulated and are totally dependent on the government. For this reason, they will put up with whatever the socialist Democrats dish out because they have no choice. Make no mistake, this is the true goal of Democrats.


----------



## Goldwing




----------



## Goldwing

Hypocrisy


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Say What Again?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Free


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Free


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Dr. Seuss


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A.F. Branco - Mar. 26, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Heaven and Hell


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Rand Paul


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

How To


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Duration


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## paper2punch

Goldwing, I appreciate the suggestions...in succession... It would be easy to make the assumption that you are of the opinion that a large segment of the Nation is seriously misinformed if not completely uninformed. What would make you believe that? Just Kidding... Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## paper2punch

paper2punch said:


> Goldwing, I appreciate the suggestions...in succession... It would be easy to make the assumption that you are of the opinion that a large segment of the Nation is seriously misinformed if not completely uninformed. What would make you believe that? Just Kidding... Thanks for the reminder!


The suggestion to contact Joe Manchin's office and say Thanks is well-timed and should be done by anyone who can imagine the pressure his own party will put on him, The number was 1-202-224-3954. Take the time to do that today!


----------



## Goldwing

What If I Told You...


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## bear1998

Usafammo3 said:


> They aren't criminals or illegal aliens, they are future Democrat voters. They will help to further the dems goal of having ignorant, impoverished citizens who can be easily manipulated and are totally dependent on the government. For this reason, they will put up with whatever the socialist Democrats dish out because they have no choice. Make no mistake, this is the true goal of Democrats.


I far as im concerned....the liberals are about a peepy step behind nazism. Its crazy the shit they are tryin to do.


----------



## paper2punch

Soros owning our State Dept, Biden being Beijing's boy, China no longer being called out by anyone with a pair.... The only good news is the number of folks waking up to the very few people who are melting the minds of the masses. The pendulum will swing....


----------



## Goldwing

Joe Biden


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us





He IS one DUMB SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Goldwing

John Kerry


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us





A TRAITOR by any measure for sure.


----------



## Goldwing

This is the best that the lefties could muster?









Joe Biden Is Redundant


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## paper2punch

Goldwing said:


> This is the best that the lefties could muster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Is Redundant
> 
> 
> Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.
> 
> 
> 
> patriotpost.us


The new left isn't left. It is completely off the page of Democratic Republic essence. It is a liberal Fascism. The thing about Fascism that these morons need to see is in it's history. It ALWAYS swings to far right Nationalistic Fascism... usually with a religious fervor. People of many races, any form of sexual orientation considered abnormal, and liberal thinkers, or those with oppositional thoughts, are all rounded up and exterminated... As far as Biden goes, that was just sending the message to all of us that our vote will never count again, and if we were foolish enough to believe that, reality will never be "reality again. But, that would mean living without hope. And Hope is kind of what we're made of.


----------



## Goldwing

Eye Test


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Miss Me Yet?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Mike Pompeo


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Mike Pence


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Silencers


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

The Soldier


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Costly


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Anthony Fauci


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Predicting a Meme


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Choices


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Feelings


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Know Your Gun Parts


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Contrast


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Salad?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Sebastian Gorka


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Mark Psaki, Meet Jen Zuckerburg


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Warning Signs


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Toxic Masculinity


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Don't Confuse These


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Ever Wonder Why?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Do Ya?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Samson Rephael Hirsch


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

DeSantis to Biden: Zip It


The freedom-loving Florida governor isn't about to take leadership lessons from a guy who won't even guard our nation's borders.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Joe Biden's Most Profound and Inspirational Quotes


You know... the thing...



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Think About It


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Hugs


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Guns


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Big Fan


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A.F. Branco - Aug. 18, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Enough Debate


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

The Difference


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Ban Them


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Gary Varvel - Aug. 28, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A.F. Branco - Aug. 27, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Lisa Benson - Aug. 28, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Get 'Em, Beto


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Giving Away the Store


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Incompetent


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Top Ten


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Joe Biden


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Biden's Utter Failure in Afghanistan


Trump drops another ad blasting Biden for his terrible handling of the Afghanistan pullout.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

One Day, Son


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

One Day, Son


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Ice Cream


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Patience


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Liars and Hypocrites


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Outrage


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A Minor Tweak for Accuracy


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Mark Alexander


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Robert J. O'Neill


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Tangof

I hope this Forum does not turn into a political name calling frothing at the mouth type Gun Forum. It is a GUN FORUM! Political Forums abound, why bring it here? Pro Trump, anti Trump, soon it becomes name calling (which has already started) and personal insults. The election was over ten months ago can't we move on? It's like the caliber wars but not fun.


----------



## Goldwing

This thread has over 2K hits in 6 months. Apparently if everyone thought like you that would not be true.


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> This thread has over 2K hits in 6 months. Apparently if everyone thought like you that would not be true.


I see what you want it to be. I just don't. I'm here to discuss GUNS, not political bs about how # 45 was so great and #46 is a chump! I can go anywhere and see that. What I like is the Taurus TX22 is hands down better that the Glock 44, or the 9MM beats the .25 ACO every time. Like that.


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> I see what you want it to be. I just don't. I'm here to discuss GUNS, not political bs about how # 45 was so great and #46 is a chump! I can go anywhere and see that. What I like is the Taurus TX22 is hands down better that the Glock 44, or the 9MM beats the .25 ACO every time. Like that.


I am not making you read these posts obviously. I think maybe you would be happier if you just ignored me. If the admins choose to censor me that is up to them. It is not up to you.


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> I am not making you read these posts obviously. I think maybe you would be happier if you just ignored me. If the admins choose to censor me that is up to them. It is not up to you.


The thing is it's beating a dead horse and nothing going to change it. I don't think 81 million people voted for Biden. I think maybe 40 million. The other 41 million voted against Trump. We can argue it until we're blue in the face and it will change NOTHING.


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> The thing is it's beating a dead horse and nothing going to change it. I don't think 81 million people voted for Biden. I think maybe 40 million. The other 41 million voted against Trump. We can argue it until we're blue in the face and it will change NOTHING.


As my ex-wife used to say, "If you don't like it, don't look."
These COMMUNISTS are trying to ruin our country. I don't care about sensitive people who ignore the truth of the matter. However since there are some 34K regularly viewing this forum, I would like them to know things that will never be seen on NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN, MSNBC, since they are all only broadcasting what fits their template. If the facts matter, then they should be known by as many as possible.
Anybody seen Del Rio on the lefty media lately? There are ten thousand more illegals waiting to invade than there were on Tuesday. BIDEN IGNORES AND TRIES TO HIDE IT. 
How many do you want living in your town?


----------



## Tangof

I meant specifically the election, not to stick our heads in the sand. Our government bears watching at all times. Our representatives quickly forget they work for us, not the other way around. They need to be reminded frequently.


----------



## Goldwing

A.F. Branco - Sep. 18, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Fun With Acronyms


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

It's So Neat!


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

*








Prayer


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us




*


----------



## Goldwing

Not Even Once


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

The Intolerable Acts


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

In the Key of F


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Just a Question


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Contrast


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

#FJB!









FJB


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Drug Dog


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Joe Biden


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Just hit 3K hits on this thread.
WHO KNEW?








FJB


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Shh


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Fixed It


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Hunter


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Fun Fact


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Shh


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Dammit, Jim


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Expectations


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

It's True


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Vegetables


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Interesting


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A.F. Branco - Oct. 25, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Gary Varvel - Oct. 26, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## BigHead




----------



## Goldwing

Biden Stinks


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Dogs


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

> The best the commies could come up with?????https://www.youtube.com/embed/JkBpQG3FJwU
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldwing

Google


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Build Back Better


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Remember?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Stand Here


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Go Get Him


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Initials


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Let's Go Brandon


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

He's An Idiot


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Remember?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Blame Game


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Contrast


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

J.D. Vance


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

A trip down memory lane II: “No great nation can be in a position where they can’t control their borders. It matters how you control your borders. … I’ve been arguing for the need to put more protection at our borders, meaning that you have more border guards. … You have to have a significant increase in the security at the border, including limited elements where you actually have a fence.” —Joe “Open Borders” Biden, August 2007


----------



## Goldwing

Ignorance


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Michael Ramirez - Nov. 17, 2021


For more of today's top cartoons, visit The Patriot Post.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Sign of the Times


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



 patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Sonia Sotomayor


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Hypocrisy


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

You're Not Fat


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Stupid Question


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Stupid Question


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Haunted Bleating Ensues


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Oh, Brother


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

At Last!


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Build Back Better?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Forever


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Inflation


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Mark Twain


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Let Me Know


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

“Hate to break it to you but the only black person serving on the Supreme Court today was personally attacked, defamed and slandered by Joe Biden before he voted AGAINST him.” —Benny Johnson


----------



## Goldwing

Soon


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Nobody Cares


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Build Back Better?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

Itsy Bitsy Spider


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

And finally, a headline from our favorite satire site, The Babylon Bee: “Biden Quietly Withdraws Whoopi Goldberg SCOTUS Nomination.”


----------



## Goldwing

Please Stand By


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Goldwing

“Make no mistake: the data on omicron and masking and vaccines didn’t change. The politics did. Any Democrat pretending otherwise is lying.” —Ben Shapiro


----------



## Goldwing

Y'all Got Any More?


Read The Patriot Post. It's Right. It's Free.



patriotpost.us


----------

